# Highres Monitor selber bauen?



## turbosnake (11. Mai 2013)

Moin,
ich habe eigentlich eher aus Langeweile und um etwas über die neuen Korea PLS Monitore zu erfahren, im overlock.net rumgesucht.
Dabei bin ich auf einen sehr interessanten Thread gestoßen :custom screen 31" - 3600x1600 - cost 250$ und dachte nur WTF! 
Ist etwas ziemliches beeindruckendes und günstiges Endprodukt, vor allem wenn man bedenkt was solche Monitore von der Stange kosten würden.


----------



## loller7 (11. Mai 2013)

Ist wirklich ziemlich geil, aber mich stören die Striche dann doch zu sehr und es sind nur TN-Panels, was grade bei der Größe richtig nervig ist da alle Ränder des Bildschirm komische Farben hätten.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (11. Mai 2013)

Ist ne gute Idee und für den Preis, wenn man es sich handwerklich zutraut auch nen Schnäppchen. 

Mich persönlich würden neben mangelndem handwerklichen Geschick jedoch auch die Balken zwischen den Screens davon abhalten das umzusetzen. 


Ganz davon abgesehen reichen mir persönlich auch winzige 30" @2560x1600  (war natürlich leider nicht so ein Schnäppchen)



Grundsätzlich aber wie gesagt  

Hoffe es setzt bald jemand um mit vielen Fotos


----------



## Leandros (11. Mai 2013)

Ultramarinrot schrieb:


> Mich persönlich würden neben mangelndem handwerklichen Geschick jedoch auch die Balken zwischen den Screens davon abhalten das umzusetzen.


 
Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Sie müssten also so groß sein, das man auf jedem Monitor ein Fenster haben kann. Hatte da z.B an 3x 27" Crossover mit 2560x1440 gedacht.


----------



## Superwip (11. Mai 2013)

Hm... ist einfach ein Multimonitorsetup mit etwas "optimiertem" Rand zwischen den Monitoren.

Die Idee das Gehäuse zu entfernen um den Rahmen dünner zu machen ist ja nicht unbedingt neu und funktioniert je nach Monitor mehr oder weniger gut.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Mai 2013)

Man kann es wohl als eins oder 3 Displays ansteuern und es kostet wohl deutlich weniger als ein 3er Setup.


----------



## soth (11. Mai 2013)

Dafür hast du keine Ahnung, wie es um die Ansteuerung steht, wie es mit dem Inputlag aussieht, wie schnell geschaltet wird,...
Die Panel müsste man farblich auch aufeinander abstimmen und dir kommt die Felxibilät von 3 Monitoren abhanden.


----------



## Leandros (11. Mai 2013)

Das ist, wenn man es richtig lesen würde, denn es steht im Text, ein Monitor, nur aus 3 Panelen gebastelt.
Flexibilität von 3 Monitoren? Ich finde 1 Monitor, so groß wie möglich, um einiges besser als Multi Monitor. Ich hatte bereits ein 3x Multi Monitor Setup, habe es aber wieder verkauft, daher weiss ich das für mich.


----------



## soth (11. Mai 2013)

Ja, 3 Monitore sind flexibler. 
Wenn du diese Flexibilität nicht benötigst, könnte dieser Selbstbau genau das Richtige für dich sein.

Ich hoffe allerdings, dass der erste Satz nicht an mich gerichtet war.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Mai 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Dafür hast du keine Ahnung, wie es um die Ansteuerung steht, wie es mit dem Inputlag aussieht, wie schnell geschaltet wird,...


Man wird sicher Daten zu diesen  Displays finden und soweit ich weiß ist der Inpulag bei Monitoren deutlich weniger relevant als bei einem TV.


> Die Panel müsste man farblich auch aufeinander abstimmen.


 Das muss man bei einem Setup mit 3 einzelnen  Monitoren auch.


----------



## soth (11. Mai 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Man wird sicher Daten zu diesen  Displays  finden und soweit ich weiß ist der Inpulag bei Monitoren deutlich  weniger relevant als bei einem TV.


Die Daten zu den Paneln sind nicht das Problem. Eher die Ansteuerung...
Er redet ja von 3 Controllern. Das man alle 3 Panel getrennt ansteuern kann ist logisch, aber wie zusammenschalten? 
Arbeiten die Controller absolut gleichschnell und wie stellt man Synchronität sicher?
Beim Zusammenschalten wird sich der Inputlag sicher noch einmal erhöhen.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Das muss man bei einem Setup mit 3 einzelnen  Monitoren auch.


Sicher, aber welche Einstellmöglichkeiten hat man bei einem Universalcontroller und sind diese auch noch beim Verschalten der Panel und Controller nutzbar? 
Wenn man alle Panel einzeln ansteuert, kann man sie auch per Software kalibrieren, aber dann ist man ja wieder bei 3 "einzelne Monitore".



Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, ich finde die Idee nicht grundsätzlich schlecht.
Aber es wird einen Grund haben, warum dass nicht öfter gemacht wird und wieso sich nicht mehr Leute Monitore selbst zusammebauen.
Ohne Rand zwischen den Paneln wäre es definitv auch noch eindrucksvoller


----------

